# Mac Mail Will Not Launch



## pongod1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I had to reinstall Mac OS9.2 due to some corruption. That worked out fine but when I went back to OS10.3.5. my mail started acting goofy. First of all, when I click on the "Mail" icon in the launcher the "Viewer Window" doesn't pop open automatically. I have to go up and scroll to File~New Viewer Window each time. Secondly, and most importantly, when I open the viewer window, the little grey circular icon and the rainbow pinwheel never stop spinning and the message above the "From" column is "Opening mailbox..." But it never opens. I can neither send or receive mail. Is there some way to reinstall just the mail application without having to restore my entire operating system? The steps I have already taken include... 1) Saving files in Mail folder in Library then trashing it along with the file in preferences: "com.apple.mail.plist" and the Mail folder in the Cash folder in Library. 2) I downloaded XUPPORT software and ran "Premissions Repair." Nothing so far has worked. Tech support on this issue has been impossible. Please help!!!


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

*Mac mail will not launch*

Check my threads on Safari and Mail freezing, I've had some terrible problems, mostly intermittent, and despite a number of measures taken as suggested by people on another site, some very bizarre behaviour continued. Things are running fine at the moment, but once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

This is not a "fix" to your problem - but it may make your problem go away.

Noticed that you are at 10.3.5 - you can upgrade to 10.3.8.

Upgrading may overwrite your problems.


----------

